
Why do people still believe in conspiracy theories? - gigama
https://physicsworld.com/a/why-do-people-still-believe-in-conspiracy-theories/
======
gigama
TL;DR:

"The use of mathematics creates a rift between those unable to understand this
special language and those who do, making it easy for the former to distrust
the latter. Galileo’s Gap, as I call it, has widened in size and consequence
in the four centuries since then, feeding the frequency and severity of
conspiracy theories."

"To reduce the impact of conspiracies, there’s little point quoting mainstream
experts, citing scientific papers, appealing to facts, or even teaching more
science, for all these things will be said to belong to the conspiracy."

"Far more effective is to provide people with better tools to make sense of
their personal, political and social experience. Yet the disciplines that
cultivate these interpretive tools, collectively called the humanities, are
largely having their resources redirected to the sciences."

